# Swedish: Declension of adjectives ending in _dd and _tt



## gvergara

Hi there

Would you please be so nice as to indicate me how to decline Swedish adjectives ending in _dd and _tt (that is, what change(s) they undergo)? Thanks in advance

Gonzalo


----------



## Tazzler

From this page: http://www.lysator.liu.se/language/Languages/Swedish/Grammar.html#nouns.

Regular adjectives derive their second form by suffixing a -t to the basic form. However, in terms of spelling, a number of modifications can occur:

"nn+t" becomes "nt",
"d+t" becomes "tt",
"Cd+t" and "Ct+t" becomes "Ct", where "C" is any consonant. This means that the first and second form of adjectives such as "svart" (black) and "fast" (firm, solid) are spelled and pronounced the same.


----------



## Tjahzi

Tazzler's like provides a very good summary, including the cases of _-tt_ and _-dd _adjectives.

However, there is another minor group, not included in your list, but much trickier, namely the adjectives with a root ending in _-Vt_ (where _V_ means "any vowel"), such as _vit_ and _slät _(smooth, flat). These have a long vowel in their utrum forms, _vit _[viːt] and _slät _[slɛːt], whereas the neuter forms have short vowels, _vitt_ [vɪtʰ] and _slätt _[sletʰ]. (Plural/definite forms are identical with utrum+a (giving  _vita _[viːta] and _släta _[slɛːta])). Do note that this shift does not occur in _-VCt_, such as _grönt_ or _svart_.


----------



## Lugubert

There's a problem, though, with -dd adjectives/participles for neuter nouns, e.g. _rädd _+ _barn_. Describing the frightened child as a _rätt barn_ sounds/looks weird. You would have to find another description to avoid the problem.


----------



## Tjahzi

I would stick with it.


----------



## sakvaka

Lugubert said:


> There's a problem, though, with -dd adjectives/participles for neuter nouns, e.g. _rädd _+ _barn_. Describing the frightened child as a _rätt barn_ sounds/looks weird. You would have to find another description to avoid the problem.



Like in these examples?

ett latt liv -> _ett lättjefullt liv_
ett rätt barn -> _ett skrämt barn
_ett vrett djur -> _ett vredgat djur

_(Not my own creations, I found these in my ancient grammar book )


----------



## Typiskt

sakvaka said:


> Like in these examples?
> 
> ett latt liv -> _ett lättjefullt liv_
> ett rätt barn -> _ett skrämt barn
> _ett vrett djur -> _ett vredgat djur
> 
> _(Not my own creations, I found these in my ancient grammar book )



Om grundformen är -tt så behöver man inte ändra något. Det går bra att säga *ett lätt liv*


----------



## Tjahzi

Ett lätt liv, ett rätt barn, ett argt djur.

I fallet _rätt barn_ är det traditionella synsättet att adjektivet _rädd_ helt enkelt saknar en neuter-form och således rekommenderas man att använda sig av en omskrivning: _ett skrämt barn_. Personligen tycker jag dock att detta är en undermålig lösning och använder således formen _rätt_ i ett försök att införliva den i standardspråket.


----------



## Lugubert

Typiskt said:


> Om grundformen är -tt så behöver man inte ändra något. Det går bra att säga *ett lätt liv*


Men exemplet utgick från _*lat*_ för att visa hur knepigt det ser ut med latt.

Före stavningsreformen 1906 var vid + t_ vidt_. Nu är _vitt _dubbeltydigt vid/vit + t. Och jag hittade i en insändare i förrgår formen _morbidt_. Morbitt?!


----------



## Tjahzi

Väldigt bra exempel, Lugubert.

Jag tror jag skulle föredra _lat_ (med långt _a_) även före neutrala substantiv. _Mordid _är ännu ett knepigt ord. Jag hade nog uttalat det _morbit_, med långt _i_ alltså, i neutrum.


----------

